# Horwort and temperature



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

I recently (had) a huge amount of hornwort in my 10gallon nursery tank. It was growing great, green, etc. until Friday. It suddenly shed almost all its leaves (making a mess and unfortunately killing a bunch of fry). Could increasing the water temperature a few degrees from the high 70s to low 80s have caused this?


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

It is a cold water north american plant, but in FLorida and elswhere in the summer it can get pretty hot.

It has happened to me when it grows in so thick it is blocking light to the lower stems and it has used up the nutrients in the water. Thin it out, add some fertilizer, make sure it is getting enough light


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I've had it do fine in a tank with temps of 82F.


----------



## Lord Nibbler (Dec 22, 2005)

Hmm, then it was probably just the temperature increase over a short time.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I collected some hornwort a week ago here in Illinois when the temperature reached 98 degrees. 

It was in the shallow water, where it gets the hottest, so I kow it can handle anything nature throws at it.


----------

